# Where to buy a Tivo Compatible Wireless Adapter??



## davevt98 (Dec 9, 2004)

This has been one of the most frustrating things. I have been looking for a Tivo compatible wireless adapter for over a week. I have bought six different adapters from all major retail stores; staples, circuit city, radio shack and bestbuy. 

NONE OF THEM CARRY THE CORRECT VERSIONS!!

I know the first post will be Tivo.com but I am in NYC and cant recieve packages when I am not here. 

Does anyone know where I can get one of these adapters? Why has Tivo not been updating their software to include additional drivers? 

It is nearly impossible to find a correct adapter at retail stores. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Look at Walmart and RS, maybe some smaller shops.

Have the TiVo adapter delivered to where you will be, or some place you can trust it be delivered to.

7.2.2 has a couple new drivers.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

I ordererd from Amazon. It's not in stock at the moment but should be in a week or 2. Plus, they have much better order fulfillment, free shipping, and keep you posted on the status the whole way. (and it's 5% off and no tax.) Here's the item page:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000ER5G6C


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

Actually, here's another idea - go to best buy and search for the netgear USB one. As long as it doesn't say "v2" next to the model number, it'll work. At my best buy, it was about half and half. In fact, the non-v2 ones had a "Tivo compatible" sticker on it. The DLink can be easily found too, although I've been boycotting their stuff due to the crappy DLink router I had before and the trouble it gave me. (And they wouldn't create a Windows XP SP2 driver for the DLink wireless PCI cards I spent $75 each on, either. DLink products suck IMHO.)


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The problem is that TiVo uses Linux and many of these companies making wireless adapter don't release Linux drivers. This is likely why TiVo decided to make their own wireless adapter to ensure that one would always work.


----------



## tgsanford (Mar 23, 2006)

I bought the Netgear WG111 54Mbps Wireless USB adapter from Best Buy just last Monday night, and it has the TIVO Compatible sticker on it. I plugged it in, and it works woderfully.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Weaknees has them for most boxes with a model # beginning with a 2 or a 5.


----------



## OCSMITH (Mar 16, 2006)

tgsanford said:


> I bought the Netgear WG111 54Mbps Wireless USB adapter from Best Buy just last Monday night, and it has the TIVO Compatible sticker on it. I plugged it in, and it works woderfully.


 Can you tell me the model number you got at BB? Serial? They have them on sell for $39.99 but a friend only saw model WG111T ???


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

tgsanford said:


> I bought the Netgear WG111 54Mbps Wireless USB adapter from Best Buy just last Monday night, and it has the TIVO Compatible sticker on it. I plugged it in, and it works woderfully.


That's the one I use and it works perfectly. It took all but 1 min to install last week. I bought it almost a yr ago, so it didnt have the sticker, but it's on the compatiabilty list.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> The problem is that TiVo uses Linux and many of these companies making wireless adapter don't release Linux drivers. This is likely why TiVo decided to make their own wireless adapter to ensure that one would always work.


Close. They don't write MIPS drivers, just x86 PC (which I understande some windows drivers can be made to work under linux) and maybe Mac. TiVo's MIPS implementation of Linux is so unique, and they have so small a userbase, most adapter manufacturers won't speak to TiVo.

TiVo made their own adapter to get out of that cycle.


----------



## caolite1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I use a Linksys wireless G USB 2 adapter on my series 2 Tivo. All i did was plug it in the usb slot on the rear of the Tivo and it found and configured it first time , no problems. Just make sure you enter the correct network name,(ssid) and if not using the mac addresses to control access, just make sure you have your WEP keycorrect. Instal the Tivo desktop s'ware on your computer, and the Tivo recorder will auto assign an ip address, and gateway ip etc. Was very quick and easy to do............took longer to install the downloads to start the Tivo service than anything else, but is fairly quick with broadband :up: 

also i see them all over in the stores, always order one on line !! and the small flash drive ones work fairly well also.
mine is linksys wireless g usb adapter model number WUSB54GS, HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## davevt98 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for all your help. I am literally been to almost every electronics store in New York City and no store carries the correct version. This is a little ridiculous considering this is one of the largest cities in the world. 

I will just have to order one from online and hope it is correct. Most places dont tell you the hardware version or serial number before you order. 

I just hope tivo will update their included drivers so it will be easier. 

Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

classicsat said:


> Close. They don't write MIPS drivers, just x86 PC (which I understande some windows drivers can be made to work under linux) and maybe Mac. TiVo's MIPS implementation of Linux is so unique, and they have so small a userbase, most adapter manufacturers won't speak to TiVo.
> 
> TiVo made their own adapter to get out of that cycle.


Not only that, sometimes manufacturers will make very slight tweaks to adpaters that DO work with TiVos. These tweaks can sometimes render them non-functional with TiVo. But they keep the version name the same. This makes this very confusing to say the least. TiVo releasing it's own adapter means they have control and can always produce an adapater that will work.


----------



## sniperlv (Jan 17, 2001)

I went through the same thing in Las Vegas. Looked everywhere must have tried six different models and types hoping that one would work. I finally gave up and pulled ethernet cable and purchased an usb adapter.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

I bought a WUSB11 (or was it 12?) from an Amazon private seller. The seller was advertising compatibility with Tivo. This is a B device only.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

davevt98 said:


> I will just have to order one from online and hope it is correct. Most places dont tell you the hardware version or serial number before you order.


If you're going to order online, then you should just order the TiVo branded adapter. You know it will work, and it outperforms everything else by a wide margin.

And if you order another adapter the odds are it will NOT work, as the compatible versions are a minority and usually not the newest rev since vendors keep changing chipsets.


----------



## JS2003 (Jan 10, 2004)

megazone said:


> If you're going to order online, then you should just order the TiVo branded adapter. You know it will work, and it outperforms everything else by a wide margin.
> 
> And if you order another adapter the odds are it will NOT work, as the compatible versions are a minority and usually not the newest rev since vendors keep changing chipsets.


Very true.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I just went wired and have a Netgear WG111 to unload. PayPal me a few bucks for shipping and a drink or two at Starbucks and I'll ship it out. First person to PM me gets it.

EDIT: It's been claimed!


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

When I needed one, I just checked the "all" web page
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2184.htm?

and went to ebay, and got a WUSB11 (linksys) version 2.6 (or 3.0).

www.9thtee.com sells wired ones...(brand may vary)


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

The official Tivo wireless G adapters are back in stock at Tivo.com - just ordered one.


----------



## JVOLLEY1 (Nov 25, 2005)

I am currently trying to install the WUSB54GS and my TIVO isn't recognizing it. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

JVOLLEY1 said:


> I am currently trying to install the WUSB54GS and my TIVO isn't recognizing it. What am I doing wrong?


You are using an unsupported adapter.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

JVOLLEY1 said:


> I am currently trying to install the WUSB54GS and my TIVO isn't recognizing it. What am I doing wrong?


You're not using one of these supported adapters.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Note that the Tivo Wireless G adapter is available at many CompUSA stores. I walked in and bought one the other day. You can check to see if your local store has it in stock by checking the website.


----------

